

Ask HN: Besides AngelList, where do you go to fundraise? - hadoukenio


======
danielkyulee
there's plenty of new crowding funding websites. I expect a lot more to pop up
since SEC implemented the new crowdfunding laws. Some recent ones I can think
of include SeedInvest and Fundable.

However, I agree with edoceo. The best way to raise money is to get
introduction to investors and meeting them face-to-face.

------
edoceo
Face to face with your local angel groups. _best_

